# Flipclip, Bone, and band jig



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Have not seen anyone doing flipclip with 1745 loop style, this is what I did .










The band set into the clip and tighten, and shoot very well as flat.










You can't break this suxer, I done the test myself.










I have doubt that pulling band and break off fork story, I have many fork hit cases like this fireant cracks in fork will made the band one side loose, you could feel that when pull back the band.










This cutting jig is a real handy tool, recommended it to everyone.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Perhaps you haven't seen this video outlining different ways to use the FlipClip?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Perhaps you haven't seen this video outlining different ways to use the FlipClip?


I just did't see many people doing loop tube method. I post this in Chinese web site, got positive feed back, most people like this design


----------

